# Bands from the 70's Still Touring



## random3434 (Oct 12, 2009)

Would you pay money to go see these bands?


The â70s arenât over for these funky bands - Music- msnbc.com


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

The Four Tops played the Missouri fair a couple years ago.  With only one geriatric original member.  Fuck yea.. the Four Tops!


----------



## random3434 (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> The Four Tops played the Missouri fair a couple years ago.  With only one geriatric original member.  Fuck yea.. the Four Tops!



Yeah, Midwest State Fairs are always good for retro acts.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2009)

I paid a hundred bucks last spring to see THe Dead,Allman Brothers, and The Doobie brothers at the Gorge last spring and it was well worth the money. I think I paid 60 or 70 to see Tom Petty the year before.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

and, because of proximity, we always get bands like Head East...


----------



## random3434 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd pay a hundred bucks to see Zeppelin.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I paid a hundred bucks last spring to see THe Dead,Allman Brothers, and The Doobie brothers at the Gorge last spring and it was well worth the money. I think I paid 60 or 70 to see Tom Petty the year before.



i bet that was a fun show.  great bands.  Though, Im not a huge fan of capitalist hippies charging a hundred bucks for a show.  And, the Doobie Bros would have been ruined in Mike Mcdonald were singing.  I hate that guy's voice.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> and, because of proximity, we always get bands like Head East...



And don't forget REO Speedwagon!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd also pay a hundred bucks to see Zeppelin. Same thing with AC/DC.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> And don't forget REO Speedwagon!



Hey hey, don't be all coiled up and hissing.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I paid a hundred bucks last spring to see THe Dead,Allman Brothers, and The Doobie brothers at the Gorge last spring and it was well worth the money. I think I paid 60 or 70 to see Tom Petty the year before.
> ...


it was cheaper than that but I bought my ticket off of craigs list. I decided to go at the last minute. And I could not really tell you who sang for the Doobie Brothers. We got to our camp site early and I hate a little bit of shrooms that my friend had and a pot brownie before we walked down to the ampitheatre. Jerry Garcia himself could have been singing for the Doobie brothers and I would have had no clue. Luckly it has worn off some by the time the Allman brothers came on, whom were AWESOME in concert.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2009)

I do have to say when I worked at this park I got to see Bob Dylan, ZZ Top, Willie Nelson, and one other person I cannot remember who right now for free. ZZ Top probably put on the best concert out of all of them.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

I would pay to see Willie Nelson.  I want to check him out before he dies.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 12, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I do have to say when I worked at this park I got to see Bob Dylan, ZZ Top, Willie Nelson, and one other person I cannot remember who right now for free. ZZ Top probably put on the best concert out of all of them.



Bob Dylan is great in concert, if you can understand him.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I would pay to see Willie Nelson.  I want to check him out before he dies.



I got to empty is garbage and set up the beer garden for the concert.
Just say I also got free beer that night also.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2009)

I was 16 when I saw Bob, the many hippies having flash backs around me kind of freaked me out.


----------



## froggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I'd pay a hundred bucks to see Zeppelin.



did you ask for your money back? once to he got off the heavy drugs led zep died.


----------



## froggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> I would pay to see Willie Nelson.  I want to check him out before he dies.


would you help wheel him out on stage if they let you in free?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd pay (and have paid) to see ELP as much as possible.  I'd pay to see Yes.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 12, 2009)

froggy said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > I would pay to see Willie Nelson.  I want to check him out before he dies.
> ...



fuck yea.  and, i'd hold his weed pipe while he plays blue eyes crying in the rain too.


----------



## froggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Shogun said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



alright you'd really enjoy the show.


----------



## Dreamy (Oct 12, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I paid a hundred bucks last spring to see THe Dead,Allman Brothers, and The Doobie brothers at the Gorge last spring and it was well worth the money. I think I paid 60 or 70 to see Tom Petty the year before.




Was Michael McDonald touring with the Doobie Brothers? Love his voice.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah! I guess he did, my friend said he sang with the doobie brothers and The Dead.
I couldn't remember that is how much fun I had.


----------



## trams (Oct 13, 2009)

Kansas is touring and comes out with a new DVD today with a symphony. "There's no place like home"


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 13, 2009)

This is difficult for me because I cannot stand to see my heros suck. I saw Clapton and he's a shell of his former self. He tried to sing with Robert Cray and for 2 second the sound man forgot to crank up Claptons vocals and it was so obvious how much he had lost. And for all the guitar solos he had maybe 4 bars the whole night that were worth the ticket price.

I don't think Robert Plant will tour with Zep again; he set too high a standard and is haunted by his magically sexy old stage presence.  I'd see Zep if they got Adam Lampert from American Idol to sing with them.

Deep Purple without Ritchie Blackmore is like tobacco-less cigarettes, there's just no point

Now, I saw Paul McCartney and they guy can still SING and play! He's worth every cent!

Oh, I'll pass on the Annual Kiss Farewell Tour also, they never got me. I saw Ted Nugent and Kiss but walked out after Ted's set.


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 13, 2009)

I was Styx last week. $20. Decent show.


----------



## random3434 (Oct 13, 2009)

Indianapolis always has a Rib Fest Labor Day Weekend, there are always a TON of the has-beens playing there for a $5 cover charge, not bad if you can stand the smell of B.O. and pulled pork in the hot sun.

I think the last retro band I saw was the Smithereens.


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 13, 2009)

The Stones are still the Greatest Rock and Roll Band in the world.

See them before it's too late.


----------

